# My first presidential purchases have arrived!



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

And no, I did not buy more ammo & supplies _just _because Obama was re-elected. I bought more than I was going to buy because Obama was re-elected. The first shipment arrived today (3000 rounds of 5.56mm and 1800 rounds of 9mm) and the second (and larger) order is supposed to arrive next week. Then I will feel secure know that if the dead rise I will be able to sit on my roof and kill every zombie in the tri-county area.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Nice. I need some more ammo as well.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats on your zombie security!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

WOW. Nice purchases. Good luck in being able to throw it at the zombies since your weapons will be confiscated!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Sentry's a leo. He gets to keep his.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Sentry's a leo. He gets to keep his.


Like that is fair!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Sentry's a leo. He gets to keep his.


True. I have several guns issued to me by the state, none of which will be confiscated during any ban. But I could lose some personally owned guns. Which is why I keep my most precious family heirloom guns locked up in a personal safe at the department in the armory. Seemed like the best place to keep them, especially since the Armorer works directly for me.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Hopefully I'll be making my purchases in Feb when people realize they could use the money for something else instead of the stuff sitting around not being used.
I say 'hopefully' because that would mean nothing has happened by that time.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I have several guns issued to me by the state


I bet you voted for Obama, so you could keep your entitlements!
Like we need more moochers in the system.



Sentry18 said:


> I keep my most precious family heirloom guns locked up in a personal safe at the department


Must be real nice to be able to use the gubt facility as your personal storehouse. Like I keep sayin, the elite have all the power!
My precious family heirlooms are kept in the 'evidence locker'. Least thats what my attorney tells me.



Sentry18 said:


> the Armorer works directly for me.


Im pretty sure he works for us! The nerve of the elite, thinking they own everything. Look at him in his ivory tower!


Nice score!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Me too Ten. But I did buy 5 boxes of .22 this week LOL


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

A few ammo manufacturer insiders told me that no matter what happens they expect to see a surge in ammo prices at the end of 2012 and beginning of 2013. Partially because of politics and partially because of the increased cost of metals. I was determined to get into the 5 digit range of all my chosen calibers (sans 12ga) before the end of the year and once my second shipment arrives that will have come to pass and I will return to focusing on other preps. Of course today's great deals on ammo is tomorrows fun at the range! Then I will just have to buy more.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

my pops and I used to store all a good portion of our collections in the armory, but I'm out of the Corps and he's out of the PD so logistically it doesnt make sense anymore, and this all ended years ago. I highly doubt we'd continue to exercise that kind of "perk" today even if it were still available (which at least in case I'm sure it is)

Congrats on the ammo purchases, I wish I was able to post up the same but I just spent the last week spending myself into oblivion with different goodies 

Some (okay lots) are tactical, but I'm gonna have a hard time calling Lungs and The Dreamer part of my preps. It's not my fault those women can sing! :2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Ammo porn! I'm swooning....


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

well I just got 600 rds of PPU 5.56 today XM193.
But your post inspired me to order another 1000 of same, since its just good stuff and w/ the SG memebrship and the coupon it comes out to less than 35 cents a rd which in the last couple weeks is almost unheard of for brass case true 5.56.

But I keep going to look at the herters also

But my best gun my Daniel Defense doesnt like 223 (PMC Bronze) unless I go back to a carbine buffer. 
So I know it will just hate 223 Herters/Tula.

But I like my H buffer in it, since its a 16 inch barrel with a carbine gas system..

Anywhoo

I have a one thousand rds pack of Tula which I will split and 4 and test on my AR/s 
If most of them are ok with it I might conisder switching to the this type of ammo to stack alittle deeeper.

We all complain about the price of Ammo but it is US and people like us who dirve it up (that and commodities prices especially copper) but its gotten to where US demand is driving it more than anyhting it seems.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> And no, I did not buy more ammo & supplies _just _because Obama was re-elected. I bought more than I was going to buy because Obama was re-elected. The first shipment arrived today (3000 rounds of 5.56mm and 1800 rounds of 9mm) and the second (and larger) order is supposed to arrive next week. Then I will feel secure know that if the dead rise I will be able to sit on my roof and kill every zombie in the tri-county area.


I'm supprized that a SWAT team dosen't hit your place with a 2AM no knock warrent when you go on the net talking about killing people and showing boxes on all that ammo, if it is ammo.You could be a person of interest in todays society.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I'm supprized that a SWAT team dosen't hit your place with a 2AM no knock warrent when you go on the net talking about killing people and showing boxes on all that ammo, if it is ammo.You could be a person of interest in todays society.


Well since I supervise the SWAT Team Commander and the Multi-Agency Tactical Team Commander it seems like hitting my house at 2am with a no-knock warrant would be poor career moves. But I am absolutely a person of interest, I put myself on the list just the other day. Along with *Immolatus*, who is of course a covert agent and needed more street cred. Ooops, I have said too much.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Be funny in a very NOT funny way when sen try realizes the first place they will clean house is the very organization he works for. I mean they aren't gonna have anyone that isn't firmly in their pocket left where they have to worry about info leaks etc. While it's meant funny there is a serious food for thought base line there.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Well since I supervise the SWAT Team Commander and the Multi-Agency Tactical Team Commander it seems like hitting my house at 2am with a no-knock warrant would be poor career moves. But I am absolutely a person of interest, I put myself on the list just the other day. Along with *Immolatus*, who is of course a covert agent and needed more street cred. Ooops, I have said too much.


 are you sure you are not a plant trying to get others to say incriminating things about themselves. When I see pictures of ammo and hear talk about shooting someone, all I can think of is either a kid,a fool or an informant. I just can't picture any LEO that I know going on a forum and advertizing what they have.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> True. I have several guns issued to me by the state, none of which will be confiscated during any ban. But I could lose some personally owned guns. Which is why I keep my most precious family heirloom guns locked up in a personal safe at the department in the armory. Seemed like the best place to keep them, especially since the Armorer works directly for me.


So, you'd be ok with violating the law?

I made the mistake of ordering a new one for SWMBO the day after the election for her birthday, but it was preplanned almost 3 wks earlier. Also it was time to place another bulk order for ammo... timing was bad all the way around


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Be funny in a very NOT funny way when sen try realizes the first place they will clean house is the very organization he works for.


Yeah... I am 3rd generation law enforcement and I know better than that. People always give "the establishment" more credit for organization and strategic planning than they deserve. And I can assure you that LE agencies will not be the primary focus of a gun or ammo confiscation.



> I just can't picture any LEO that I know going on a forum and advertizing what they have.


I can then only presume you don't really know any LEO's. As I have no fear of my guns or ammo being taken by anyone, I have no fear posting a vague photo on this forum. MANY people in my community know I am an LEO, firearms instructor, armorer, gun collector, competition shooter, range officer, former soldier, etc., etc., etc. They would be daft to think I had anything other than a large stockpile of guns & ammo. But none have come to take them. And if they do, I am thoroughly prepared.



> So, you'd be ok with violating the law?


What law? There is no law to break. When and if they create a law the devil will be in the details. If the law requires that police confiscate guns, am I not a police officer confiscating guns? Do you think I should confiscate your guns or break the law and leave you be? Which is the higher authority; the constitution which guarantees you the right to have those guns are a newly created law that says otherwise?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I meant it as more of a house cleaning of even entire departments as they get rid of any that they don't feel they can control or that won't do EXACTLY what they tell them to when they tell them. I could very easily see many departments being stripped of weapons and disbanded while the lil blue beanies take over their facilities computers records armory etc. Yeah I may a little off into the deep end but then it's hard to prepare for a worst case scenario of you dont even start to imagine what that could be. Who do you think will be running around the country "CHECKING" to see if the New and Improved UN Small arms treaty is being adherred to. What do you think might happen is they make up some BS stories of numerous violations of that ban? Again I don't have a crystal ball but I have always had a very active imagination.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> But my best gun my Daniel Defense doesnt like 223 (PMC Bronze) unless I go back to a carbine buffer.
> So I know it will just hate 223 Herters/Tula.
> 
> But I like my H buffer in it, since its a 16 inch barrel with a carbine gas system..


I have. DD v1 and bought 1000 round of 223 PMC Bronze recently. I have not fired this ammo yet so I have to try it. But I am not familiar with the buffers you describe. What do they do?

Thanks Peter


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If we are talking about the UN, something tells me the blue helmets won't arrive until long after the wolves have already been well established in their sheep's clothing. There is no other way for them to get past the potential "red dawn" scenario. I know in my department the red blooded American loving pro-2A officers out number the opposing viewpoint personnel by a 25-1 margin. Almost all have served in the military and would see blue helmets on the ground as a serious violation of what our country stands for. Of course those same officers would be very hesitant to confiscate guns from law abiding citizens as well. And yes, we have had the discussion.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

pmkrv12 said:


> I have. DD v1 and bought 1000 round of 223 PMC Bronze recently. I have not fired this ammo yet so I have to try it. But I am not familiar with the buffers you describe. What do they do?
> 
> Thanks Peter


I have nearly the same gun you do, except my barrel is an M4 cut and my rail is old school and so does not extend past the front sight post.

My DD has an aftermarket heavy buffer in it( its optional from DD so I dont know if your gun had that option of not)

This is because my DD is a true carbine and has a carbine gas system on a 16 inch barrel (same as yours).

On a 16 inch barrel a Carbine gas system will be overgassed since the longer barrel means more dwell time for the bullet and ergo more gas in the gas system.

You can alleviate that concern by installing a full auto BCG (they are slightly heavier) vs a tradtional AR BCG and a heavier buffer to alleviate the consequnces of over gassing.

When I want to shoot .223 such as PMC Bronze I often exchnage my heavy buffer for a normal carbine buffer.

My DD is my only M4gery with carbine gas system on a 16 inch barrell.
All my other AR's are mid lenght gas systems so I run them with normal buffer and BCG's.

Your DD quite possibly will already come with a full auto BCG as many of them do.

A heavy buffer is a cheap addition.

But if you prefer to shoot 223 vs full power 5.56 anyway (after all 223 is usually cheaper) then you dont need to add a full auto BCG or a heavier buffer..

So if you shoot exclisvely 223, leave the buffer alone (unless that is, it already says "H" on it then you <might> need to throw in a lighterbuffer to run 223 realibly. But then again you might not.)

Let us know how your DD shoots the 223, if it always cycles all the way.

Hope that explantion made sense.:beercheer:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well Sentry if you tell me to piss in the radiator or drink the deers blood Im on board. LOL


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Sentry can I ask you, how many rounds does the average perp get off with a swat team does a house raid? what's the prep's success rate?

What does all that ammo do against a cruise missile, hellfire missile or any of the serious weapons the military could decide to deploy against you? Or heck how does it help when you go to work and find 2 federal agents who ambush you and demand surrender or drop you with a 9?

I really do not understand how people think stockpiling ammo makes then free. I think it makes them a a target (huge stashes I mean, small ones or even medium ones are good in disasters). Maybe in a total collapse but not from goverment corruption. An if you want to topple it look what the largely unarmed arab spring accomplished against kings and tyrants. Most feel without a shot and places that started shooting are still shooting....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Sentry can I ask you, how many rounds does the average perp get off with a swat team does a house raid? what's the prep's success rate?


The average perp gets off very few rounds and only a small fraction of those ever hit their targets. But I am not sure why that would apply to me. If through some bizarre twist of fate and skewed reality and it did apply to me, I can assure you that I am not an "average perp" and the physical and overall security of my home is top tier. As a former SWAT team member I know how to look for weaknesses and exploit them. Thus I know how to correct weaknesses. But again, no SWAT team is coming to my house anyway.



> What does all that ammo do against a cruise missile, hellfire missile or any of the serious weapons the military could decide to deploy against you? Or heck how does it help when you go to work and find 2 federal agents who ambush you and demand surrender or drop you with a 9?


I will have to check my log book of all the times the US Military has fired hellfire missles at my house. Yep, zero times. Looks like zero times for every house in the entire USA as well. But it amazes me how people are coming out of the wood work to declare how buying ammo is going to result in Seal Team 6 cutting my throat as I sleep. I will ask the Federal Agents who work in the office next to mine if they intend to drop me with a 9. But since we are all friends and one of them is my uncle, I don't think they will. Plus they carry .40's.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Along with *Immolatus*, who is of course a covert agent and needed more street cred. Ooops, I have said too much.


I will be changing my screen name now.
Code name: Plant



Sentry18 said:


> I am an LEO, firearms instructor, armorer, gun collector, competition shooter, range officer, former soldier, etc., etc., etc.


Dont forget seeeyeaye operative!

Taking my first rifle class this Friday! Oh, I meant I am getting my uber secret super studly 10th degree certification in Rambo-ness.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Then I will feel secure know that if the dead rise I will be able to sit on my roof and kill every zombie in the tri-county area.


Can I come? I'll bring my own weapons and ammo. Nothing says fun like sitting on a roof killing zombies!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sure, we can make it a zombie killing block party! The Mrs. can make some lemonade, I can grill some bratwurst and the kids can load magazines!


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I like Sentry 18's original post. My preps have changed very little, because what I prep for has very little to do with whatever figurehead occupies the Oval Office. I doesn't matter which one is in the pilot seat when the plane crashes. The man behind the curtain is who we have to be concerned with (install tinfoil hat now). Nice score on the ammo, a bit more than I could get to my BOL provided I can get there. My preps are for what I consider most likely situations here, earthquake in Southern part of state with resulting power outage, extreme extended cold snap, forest fires, West Coast tsunami, or port shutdown upsetting shipping to our largely unprepared state, possible economic meltdown. Neither stuffed shirt would have much to do with natural disasters, oops, HAARP (install second tinfoil hat now) Keep up the good work and good hunting on more scores.

Take care of your neighbor now, you might have to eat him later.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Well Sentry I appreciate the snappy response and I enjoyed them. Can you answer the obvious intent behind them now?

I just deleted 4 or 5 snarkier questions because obviously you enjoy snark too. 

But seriously a couple guns are going to be good if a natural disaster happens. I am not disputing defending yourself against crime or craziness in such a situation. 

But if you became a target of the goverment, do you seriously think having a load of ammo is going to save you? I mean common your not a target yet of swat team, federal agents (who I listed the wrong ammo to), or scary missiles today. So you expect that to hold when you start using that ammo pile due to fed intrusion? Your answer so far was "those things don't happen to me". I reuse the word today.

Do you really think that pile of ammo will save you from those weapons you know so well if they just used teams from the next station? Visiting agents? Actually fired that missile? 

The question at the core isn't much different from asking you what would happen if you got lost in the woods. The answer seems to be a different set of tools, I'm just wondering how they're used.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

bahmthered, I'm curious to see Sentry's answer too, but I am curious about a couple things that your questions are kind of built around...

For example, just because missiles exist, doesn't mean they'd ever be used on a house where someone "has guns and ammo"

missiles cost the gov't millions of dollars each. they are not to be used all willy-nilly just because someone is out of favor with the current regime (regardless of who it is)

And especially in Sentry18's case but in many many others as well... blue on blue is bad. There's never an upside. Grunts in the field know it and so do civilian law enforcement agencies. Rule #1, do not eat your own. There's an obvious difference, especially in LE, if someone is corrupt, they are giving everyone a bad name, but other than that, are you going to trust your life kicking down the door of a drug den or child prostitution ring to the guy who would willing be kicking yours down next week if the gov't decides X number of bullets is too many? That doesn't happen. 

Oathkeepers, and III'pers would come unglued if this started. 


I'm just curious... do you think anything is worth doing to save yourself, or do you think it's better to submit, regardless of who you are going to obey? it's better to be the nail that behaves than the one that has to be hammered down or yanked out?

there's no "wrong" answer to that, if that's how you feel, then that's how you feel, I wont try to change your mind, because if that's the case, then that's just who you are.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't stockpile guns & ammo because I am afraid of the government. I have been part of the government since I was 17 years old and the military & enforcement branches have never given me a reason to fear them. You seem to operate under the presumption that the military and other LE agencies will immediately bow to the politicians and turn on the citizenry of the USA, but I do not. Like Dakine referenced, I think there is more of us who would not just stand by and watch as constitutional rights are summarily trampled than there are those who will blindly and immorally follow orders. Your question is difficult to answer because I see it as mere _fiction_ and absurd (no offense intended). I do not believe LEO's will turn on LEO's and begin to shoot us down as we arrive at our LE agencies, I do not believe that say the Air National Guard will start dropping bombs on the neighbors houses and I do not believe the Marines / Soldiers who swore and oath to protect to the people of the USA would gun us down in the street because someone in Washington DC said so. There may have been a time when military personnel suppressed personal belief and did what they are told, but I don't believe that is the world we live in today. As we all feel the pressure of BIG government more and more service people are seeing themselves as patriots and defenders of the Constitution (which includes we the people). And patriots do not turn on their own in the name of infringed rights and compromised liberty.

The reason I do stockpile is for the _possibility_ of living in a world without rule of law. A society without restriction or restraint. Where gov't no longer exists, the military is scattered and ineffective and law enforcement ceases to exist. If the day comes when my badge gets put away and we are all responsible for ourselves, I intend to be ready. I also intend to ensure the other members of my group (LEO's and military personnel) are also equipped and ready. I may or may not be able to survive long term in the aftermath of an apocalyptic event, but if I don't it damn sure won't be because I did nothing and just hoped everything would work out. I have bug out gear, that includes a limited amount of guns and ammo. I have bug in gear, the includes a whole lot of guns and ammo. My preps are mission specific depending on the type of event and how long I may have to endure until order (or whatever) is restored. And like I have said before, if I bug out and all that ammo is left behind, then God Bless the soul that comes across it. May it help him defend his own and allow his family and friends to survive.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> the military & enforcement branches have never given me a reason to fear them. You seem to operate under the presumption that the military and other LE agencies will immediately bow to the politicians and turn on the citizenry of the USA, but I do not.


Please explain gun round up in Katrina, TSA, and Fast & Furious.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Katrina was a free for all cluster f____ where no one knew what to do or how to do it or when to do it, I am not sure what the TSA has to do with anything as they are unarmed (and I appreciate what they do) and Fast & Furious was supposed to track guns going IN TO Mexico (it was simply incompetence with no intended American deaths). None of those things had or have anything to do with the the military or LEO's attacking Americans.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

WOW Sentry! Have you been out kicking people's dogs? By the approach of the questions in this innocuous thread about building up personal ammo stores, I would think that you must be some kind of jackbooted militant LEO who's just going to Back Blue against the poor downtrodden peasants while breaking federal laws at will for no reason. I must have misjudged you as someone who has greater faith in his coworkers, but less in the massed. Shows what I know...... I really need to get a clue....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh no it's true. I once kicked a puppy because it looked a little like Mit Romney.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sorry if that's how my question came across, Sentry, it wasn't meant that way. I meant to answer you last night but I ran out of time.

Dakine: Missiles do not cost millions of dollars, many of the most commonly used cost about 60K. And those are fairly smart, I'm sure a stripped down version could be available if there was demand. A lot of small and medium bombs run under half a million. But I doubt cost is a real consideration the gov loves to spend money.

As for your blue on blue thing I don't think it matters. I'm talking soldiers versus citizens and think the fact Sentry is LEO is besides the point. I doubt soldiers would care much, but even if they did dirty cops get arrested and killed resisting too. 

As for my positions on resistance; Yes I do believe in resistance. The question is to what and with what tools. I think guns are the correct tool against rioters, looters, wild animals and whatever else you think of on that scale. Leo and the full of uncle Sam are not in the category of shooting at it to fix it. Against those you have to use something a bit more insidious; cameras, words, lawsuits, and the vote. Over the last two years hardline governments collapsed when faced with those. Think of the era we live in, twitter took down something guns could not. 

Sentry; The reason I asked you so far as struck me as intelligent and open to conversation. Beyond that I didn't have any alternative motives. I picked this thread since you said or implied in my reading that you stocked up because of Obama's reelection and you think that something is going to happen you need a gun for. And yes my examples where extreme to try and get a real answer. 

I simply am trying to understand how anyone thinks a legal firearm (or even an illegal one and illegal ammo) keeps them safe from the goverment. You can have an insane weapon with bullets of pure death and be dealt with in all manner of ways in the modern world. As such I find this "I have guns so I'm free" mentality kinda ridiculous. 

I also think your really off on your view of people. Human history has shown us over and over again it's easy to turn your average citizens into monsters. Heck just debt can see parents murdering their kids. I know you dismissed Katrina as people not knowing what to do, but I think you missed a lot of the mark. How much do you know about it? This wasn't a casual confusion that led to bad choices and some accidents. Soldiers trained for and back from fighting a counter insurgency treated everyone as the enemy and kinda casual brutality sprung up. One of the more famous cases was a man who's house was raided for suspicion of robbing a flooded big box store. The team through the door was a paramilitary unit to rival most swat teams. BTW; They had the wrong guy and the man spent almost in a super max prison and got they stole his friend's life savings.

I agree it would be a very long way to fall nationally but I can see military weapons being used against people. I don't see how having a pile of ammo helps with that.


Now as to why you say you stock up; I get it. The rule of law is a fragile thing and when it snaps there's not much left. I just honestly expect it to break small scale and not large. So tossed some ammo in my BoB. 

But in a lawless world I would expect still having ammo a while into it could be dangerous. If your the guy who still can shoot thing while everyone else is out I think people might take notice.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

You're right Bahm, the missiles are nowhere near what I said, I was thinking cruise missiles which are very spendy. Others which will really mess up your garden for you are pretty cheap comparatively. 

Sorry, other than knowing that twitter exists and celebrities blather non stop with it when they aren't being "chased" by the paparazzi, I don't have the slightest idea what they've taken down?


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Google the Arab spring. Hardline totalitarian states across the middle east because people just stopped doing what they said to do. Now admittedly there was some deaths of protesters and some international pressure it worked. 

As for twitter think of it kinda like a short post to a forum with no attempt at a conversation limited to 140 letters. It's great for announcements and letting narcissists share whatever is in their head. It's a simple enough program for smart phones and the like to carry it.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

BTW with a little knowledge and a trip to walmart you can build a portable missile with a range of 1500ft that could carry a pound of material for under a 200 bucks including building the platform. If you have the platform your missile cost drops a lot. That said I the accuracy isn't exactly laser guided but I'm sure hitting a house is well within the envelope.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't stockpile guns & ammo because I am afraid of the government. I have been part of the government since I was 17 years old and the military & enforcement branches have never given me a reason to fear them. You seem to operate under the presumption that the military and other LE agencies will immediately bow to the politicians and turn on the citizenry of the USA, but I do not. Like Dakine referenced, I think there is more of us who would not just stand by and watch as constitutional rights are summarily trampled than there are those who will blindly and immorally follow orders. Your question is difficult to answer because I see it as mere fiction and absurd (no offense intended). I do not believe LEO's will turn on LEO's and begin to shoot us down as we arrive at our LE agencies, I do not believe that say the Air National Guard will start dropping bombs on the neighbors houses and I do not believe the Marines / Soldiers who swore and oath to protect to the people of the USA would gun us down in the street because someone in Washington DC said so. There may have been a time when military personnel suppressed personal belief and did what they are told, but I don't believe that is the world we live in today. As we all feel the pressure of BIG government more and more service people are seeing themselves as patriots and defenders of the Constitution (which includes we the people). And patriots do not turn on their own in the name of infringed rights and compromised liberty.
> 
> The reason I do stockpile is for the possibility of living in a world without rule of law. A society without restriction or restraint. Where gov't no longer exists, the military is scattered and ineffective and law enforcement ceases to exist. If the day comes when my badge gets put away and we are all responsible for ourselves, I intend to be ready. I also intend to ensure the other members of my group (LEO's and military personnel) are also equipped and ready. I may or may not be able to survive long term in the aftermath of an apocalyptic event, but if I don't it damn sure won't be because I did nothing and just hoped everything would work out. I have bug out gear, that includes a limited amount of guns and ammo. I have bug in gear, the includes a whole lot of guns and ammo. My preps are mission specific depending on the type of event and how long I may have to endure until order (or whatever) is restored. And like I have said before, if I bug out and all that ammo is left behind, then God Bless the soul that comes across it. May it help him defend his own and allow his family and friends to survive.


I'm seriously glad you posted this. I think many people assume the police, SWAT, army automatically become the enemy in a serious SHTF but forget they're human beings with families, friends and share a love of their country's survival along with the rest of us.


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> Ammo porn! I'm swooning....


Funniest thing I've read on the internet in a long time.... props...:congrat:


----------

